# SPRING-SHOOTER (primavera wood and leather)



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

​
*WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT THIS??*

this does not impress me at all!!12.50%kinda' cool00.00%COOL!!2152.50%DEEEEEEIAAAAAAAMN!!!1230.00%IM GONNA CRY!!! OH MY GOD!!615.00%


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Good day to all of you, my dear friends and comrades in arms.

today, will be a pleasure for me to present to you one of my latest creations.

spring wood, is a species widely available in my state. being one of the most used in furniture construction. so, after several years, I finally found a good piece of wood, with a wide range of shades and colors, ranging from brown, through orange until a pale yellow.

funny thing is that this wood almost immediately cover the pore of the sandpaper with a fine powder similar to talc. and it has an odor similar to burnt popcorn (yummy!)

this model is a reduction and simplification of a pattern that I have already used widely, somewhat simplified,

Once more I use a leather palmswell stabilized in resin (a type of glue) and is sanded to 2000 grit and finished in linseed oil (several layers)

This time I worked the tying channels in a different way, which facilitates a bit "informal" way to attach de elastic bands with virtually any type of thin rope or heavy twine.

thanks for stopping by and comment.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow beautiful job Josh looks fantastic!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

loving the slingshot keepup the good work!


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

love the grain of the wood......nice combination amigo, buen hecho!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Que cucadita Maestro , que arte tienes ustedes .

" Viva México Lindo"

...... Alf


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

Total enjoyment for the senses. It looks very silky and smooth to the touch, great grip and I can imagine a very aromatic wood... ... just as usual, hehehe!









By the way, I say this because I have three "Chanekeras", delightful pieces indeed!

Saludos Master!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just love this one, Maestro!


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

great job! this one is the best one i seen today!
Daniel


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Un acierto más bro!

bonita cominación


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice catty


----------



## TonyRATH (Jan 1, 2012)

Very nice ;-)


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

CHENEKE,

As usual you have done a great job. I like how simple you combine different materials or woods in order to make nice creations. Keep up the good job and I will be wating on the next one. Saludos







.


----------



## SIDH (Feb 13, 2012)

mmmmmm popcorn, i am hungry now... this one is my "gallo" my friend, very nice work as usual


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

_Wonderful!!!!!!!_


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is really good. How do you attach the leather for the palmswell


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, wonderful!



CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> *sanded to 2000 grit* and finished in linseed oil (several layers)


Did Dayhiker know this ?


----------

